

101 Indians make it to Google Summer of Code 2009 - 2nd highest after U.S. - ideamonk
http://www.startupdunia.com/internet/101-indian-students-make-it-to-google-summer-of-code-2009-2155

======
abi
So what if 101 Indians got into GSOC? Why is this on the frontpage of HN (or
IN rather)?

~~~
pxlpshr
That's kind of my sentiment but mostly because I believe stories like this
keep the idea of racism alive. Does race really have anything to do with the
101 individuals from XXXX country? No. This post lacks substance on many
levels. I would have preferred to read about the lives of the 101 Indians as
advocates of technology and progression in their country, and the barriers
they've faced: geographic, cultural, fiscal, etc.

~~~
whacked_new
I find that a very strange sentiment. Nationality != race, and there is no
hint of such a connection in the linked article.

This sort of information is interesting and even important because it says
something about the culture and state of education of the country in question.
Demographics of the American Math Competition are informative in the same way.

~~~
pxlpshr
My fault, I made an ASSumption about the articles message but I understand
that nationality != race, I live in America after all. :) Nevertheless, I
still believe articles that promote racial pride keep racism alive.

------
ideamonk
More from Google - [http://google-
opensource.blogspot.com/2009/04/india-3-google...](http://google-
opensource.blogspot.com/2009/04/india-3-google-summer-of-code.html)

------
drawkbox
People should not be surprised seeing more Indians or even Chinese
developers/engineers... First off in terms of numbers they are 4 to 1 over us
engineers individually and if combined about 8 to 1 just in sheer numbers. So
even in the US where we only have 300m people, in most cases when there is
engineering or development you will see these types of ratios.

Also, we want people coming here making businesses, buying our software
services, starting businesses etc.

Keep this in mind as well, the larger base of developers that you have, the
more you have that are better, AND the more you have in multiples are worse.
Race/culture means nothing in technology and innovation.

------
vamsee
I don't know how relevant it is for the rest of the world - but for us Indian
foss developers, it is good news. And an India-focused site carrying such news
is pretty normal too. We have been battling with the problem of being the IT
department of the world, and not having enough foss developers to match other
countries. The problem is partly economical (IMHO), where we sometimes just
can't spare enough time to indulge in giving away our work.

That said, there is a very active foss movement, and conferences like foss.in
have been driving the contribution message pretty heavily. The growing number
of GSoC applicants means that the message is finally hitting home, and
hopefully we can have more active open source contributors in the future
(though a lot of students are also attracted by the monetary aspect of GSoC).

------
siong1987
For those who may not understand the meaning of the domain, "startupdunia"
means "startupworld" in Malaysia. I bet that the owner of the website is an
indian from Malaysia.

~~~
riahi
Donyaa means world in Persian, which was the first language of the Mughal
Empire. The word then spread throughout Urdu and a variety of other Indian
languages.

~~~
mahmud
grep -in "fil duniya wa akhira" /home/god/pub/quran.txt

Dunia is one of the most repeated words in the Quran. duniya, salam, rahma,
akhira, salat/salawat, anbiya/rusul, etc.

